# Suggestions for a reasonably priced salmon/steelhead rod under 8 1/2 ft, for spinning reels.



## Grillmaster5062 (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking for a reasonably priced spinning rod, under 8'6", to use for spinners, spoons, crankbaits, etc. for Salmon & steelhead. Graphite, preferably, but under $100, as it will not be an everyday rod. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Okuma makes some great, yet affordable rods. I've also seen ugly sticks put in work on Chromers with hardware.


----------



## Grillmaster5062 (Sep 10, 2018)

I've seen some of the Okuma's in stores, but none of them have been as short as I'm looking for. I really want something in the 7'6" to 7'9" range, or 8 ft. at the longest.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I second the Ugly Stik! You can buy them all day long for $49 and they hold up to salmon.


----------



## Grillmaster5062 (Sep 10, 2018)

I worked in the fishing business for over 15 years in the past. I remember selling a ton of Ugly Stiks, but they always felt heavy to me. Maybe I should look at the newer models.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ugly sticks are still heavy for a full day of casting. I have a loaner/ spare rod that is a graphite downrigger rod. It actually pairs well with a spinning reel and i think it cost 25 or 30 bucks 8 ft. Long medium light action i believe . very thin blank and casts well. Just a thought if you are not afraid to try something a little different.


----------



## Troutstkr (Oct 6, 2018)

Have you been to wally world? 

I've bought a couple graphite Shakespeare rods for less than $40 that hook and land salmon and steelhead all day long no problem.


----------



## LoganStaley (Oct 9, 2017)

Riversider rods cost $39.99 at gander outdoors on hall rd. They handle steelhead well. Made of graphite with nice guides. Even a folding hook keeper. Multiple powers and lengths.


----------



## Grillmaster5062 (Sep 10, 2018)

I broke down and bought a 9 ft Medium action Riversider rod. I figured I wasn't going to find what I really wanted unless I started researching inshore saltwater rods.


----------



## LoganStaley (Oct 9, 2017)

Good choice! Always have the option to upgrade to a st croix triumph river rod or a st croix wildriver rod though.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the st croix wild river 10'6" med and I hate it for everything except pier fishing. Not sensitive at all


----------



## LoganStaley (Oct 9, 2017)

What do you use for river fishing, out of curiosity.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Wild river is a decent rod I liked mine before I broke it. The last two years I’ve been use a 9’ triumph med for casting hardware a have done well with it. I do own two riversiders and both have put many fish on the bank. That 10’6” would be good for floats


----------



## LoganStaley (Oct 9, 2017)

Anyone at all caught steel yet? It should be anytime that we get a nice push.


----------



## jakediesel (Nov 29, 2014)

Cabelas whuppin stick. Cost me 15 clams and it's a great rod


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is a really sweet rod for Steelhead fishing, at a fantastic price (no bids yet @ Ebay). Best for fly fishing, or bottom bouncing. Really good for float fishing. Helluva stick. I've got 2 of these, and they are my favorite Steelhead rods. Probably good for tossing spinners, but not spoons. Not a good King Salmon rod, but fine for Cohos, Atlantics, and Pinks. You really need different rods for Salmon, and Steelhead. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Loomis-I...h=item442f0d76f7:g:SMUAAOSw4vpcBY9F:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## Grillmaster5062 (Sep 10, 2018)

I love Loomis Rods, but now that I no longer work in the fishing business they are too rich for my blood! I probably have about 14-15 G. Loomis Rods already, but they are all bass rods except for 1.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

$150 is a fantastic price for a Loomis IMX flyrod. This rod sold for $490, new. And it looks brand new. You can feel a Steelhead fart with this stick, when you are bottom bouncing.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, someone got a fantastic rod for $186, shipped.


----------



## Burz (Feb 4, 2018)

I also picked up the 9' medium riversider a couple months ago and am pleased for the price. I was using a 6.5' before and am loving the extra length.
I'm now looking for something with the same power and length (between 8.5' and 9.5' maybe even 10') but with a more moderate action for casting plugs mostly.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Okuma makes some great, yet affordable rods. I've also seen ugly sticks put in work on Chromers with hardware.


I have an Okuma SST 9'6" ML drift rod that I use for both drifting and float fishing and an 8'6" SST MH I use for hardware. Both are excellent rods. Cabela's sells them, but you can find them a little cheaper at FishUSA or Amazon. Mine are baitcasters but they make the same rods for spinning reels as well.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

The main problem I have with some of the spinning rods mentioned,is the length of the handle. I do not like what is referred to as a Michigan Handle(short). I prefer a longer handle. Prevents fatigue and helps when fighting a big fish. Just my personal preference.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

jd4223 said:


> The main problem I have with some of the spinning rods mentioned,is the length of the handle. I do not like what is referred to as a Michigan Handle(short). I prefer a longer handle. Prevents fatigue and helps when fighting a big fish. Just my personal preference.


The Okuma rods have the longer handles on them. On my Okuma SSTs, the butt of the handle goes almost to my elbow.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lamiglas 8'6 x11 lx86ms or 7'9 lx79ms
Both are medium action drift/hardware


----------

